# What's this : Red Anal Area



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have no clue what this is, it happen so sudden. I just defeated fin rot, fungus and ich! Tank wuz absolutely healthy with everyfish spotless! And this suddenly pops out! Two fish death out of absolutely NO WHERE! I am clueless! 

I wuz just feeding them this evening.. they were all lively and eating, and i seriously dunno why it's red around the anal area and it's kinda bulging out! And then the stomach area is quite red!

Sorry, sister just broke my digital camera in miami, i'm left with an iphone camera for the moment!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

It appears to be hemorrhagic septicemia... I assume viral if its more than one...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Umm... doesn't look like that? Sorry about the horrible picture!
It's just the anal area that looks bloated outwards! The stomach isn't as red as the picture shows, but all scales and flesh seem to be fine!
Just stomach area is pinkish red, and the anal area is bloated out


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

crazy.... what do you feed them? did you change food recently?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I absolutely have no clue what happened! It just died out of no where!

Sera Staple Diet + Color Enhancer
Sera Discus Color Enhancer Blue + Red (Mainly this mix with frozen blood worms)
Hikari Dried Krills
Hikari Dried Brine Shrimp
Hikari Dried Plankton
Frozen Blood Worms (Mainly this)
Frozen Brine Shrimp
Frozen Tropical Diet
Frozen Market Shrimp (not often)
Frozen Market Fillet (not often)
Zuccini (not often)

But I do have to say, lately, I've been feeding frozen blood worms more than everything else, sometimes, just frozen blood worms!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Would feeding too much frozen bloo worms take an effect?
Cuz I have the same thing on my mind after doing a bit of research? could it be because I'm not giving it a good mix diet? Because lately I've seriously cut down on mixing everything, usually I can dump 4 blocks of blood worms in and call it a day! (Sorry, been extremely busy at work and having 4 dogs around me)


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

probably got bloat..... i think you should stop feeding for a couple days. i think epson salt helps you should read about that.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice kookus!

Too much blood worms ==> Bloat
Too much staple food ==> Swim bladder problem

Dang!
I'll leave them off without food for a few days! And my tank wuz already dosed with half a teaspoon of epsom salt when I did my water change 2 days ago! They're absolutely lively now!

BUt i guess you just explained it... they were eating like crazy earlier.. i guess it can explain the bloat and just died!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Might be COSTIA hard to tell by the picture


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scholz said:


> Might be COSTIA hard to tell by the picture


Thanks for helping out! But it's just the blurry picture that made it look like it! Everyone else is doing great so far, so I'm pretty sure it's bloat.. did some research, and it definitely looks like it.. and with me continuously feeding blood worms.. i'm an idiot  sigh...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah sorry then for your loss....

It's hard as fish owners to not over feed.... Really really hard.... 

I've got to stay my hand alot...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks~
At least I've learnt my lesson!
Well... guess i'll find another rainbow to replace him sometime... hafta wait till the water settles in and everyone's doing good! Sigh... and have you noticed? if you have rainbows, the same kind of rainbows always stay together... sigh.. he left his partner behind.. i better find someone for him later.. looks lonely!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

alym said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thanks...
I just have to watch out on how much i feed on bloodworms! I wuz just told that they are like fatty foods for fish, and I always thought they were one of the most nutritious! Guess i shouldnt assume things and do more reading on fish food! I've been using my time studying how to grow plants instead!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

everyone say's white worms are fatty but i've been feeding them to my betta's almost exculsively and they are fine and healthy also once i started to feed the puffer white worms their growth was explosive! almost over night size increase!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

White worms?
Like Microworms?
Or Tubiflex worms?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

no they are like grindal worms but different... they need cooler temperatures... I swear they are magic food for fish! They made a two year old betta female spawn!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Huh? where do you even buy this?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

you have to grow them yourself! Well worth it though!

there are some links with info in this post

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=399&highlight=white+worm


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW... they look.. yucky! Are they hard to grow? And smelly? and how to grow? LOL! not that knowledgeable on growing my own food for them!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Not hard at all not smelly if it is you need to start a new culture cause the one you have is in trouble. You just keep them cool and dark like 15 degress celcius. I always start the culture on flake food cause it doesn't go moldy fast. spirnkle some flake on the top and spray it down with some water. check the culture once to twice a week at the start and add more food as needed. They have a 12 day hatch cycle. One egg can have as many as 12 worms in it. So it takes a good month for your culture to get going and strong. My puffers hate anything that isn't alive. So i've had no choice in the matter. Plus the betta fish love me because i give them white worms. The other fish go without. They just get frozen blood worms and other dry foods. ( cause I have to use up the huge amount of blood worms in the freezer ) After the culture get going you can feed with other things like cooked rice and bread....

Growing your own fish food isn't for everyone...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

What kinda substrate are you using?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

and WOW, it's gonna be hard keeping it under 15C, look at the temperature outside!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I've tried just peat and soil 50 / 50 and also a straight soil...

The straight soil has had HUGE growth. 

I live in a basement suite and have a cool storage closet that's on bare cemment. they stay really nice and cool.... you can keep them in the fridge but their reproduction rate goes way down


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

straight soil? like african violet soil? or wut?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

just dirt without any fertz added....

like topsoil


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

So scoop dirt in my backyard ?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

you could topsoil with like compost matter = good


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry for you loss bro.

Bloodworms almost offer nothing beneficial to our fish.
Maybe just protein & fat.
A high protein diet for fish is really bad in most cases.
They're more for treats as anything else.
I only feed BW's every other week between feedings.

When I read your title I thought is was a joke & then I realized it was in the hospital section.
How bout you change it from "anal" to vent.
Vent sounds more appropriate.


I just finished cleaning up a leak the woke me up @ 5:30am.
30G's all over my floor.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks buddy!

Unfortunately, i think I've been feeding a little too much bloodworms! I woke up to a dead Denisoni Barb and a Triple Red Cockatoo Apistogramma! I think that made enuff damage to my wallet! Gonna let everything settle... haven't even picked up a new fish for awhile, except that stupid emperor tetra that cause the whole mess of ich!
Well... back to just staring at them without feeding.. that's gonna be hard!

And OUCH, 30G's on the floor?


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

did you look at the condition of your blood worm packet? I've paid for high end cubed marine frozen and when thawed if looked like it was packaged late (spoiled) and/or thawed and then refrozen in transit. 
Also, what's with this blood worm thing? It sounds from your posts that you're been over-feeding.


----------

